# We're terrible; Time to unleash the dragon



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hell, anything would work right now. This team is terrible


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

When francis is unleashed, we are all going to be really disappointed.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> When francis is unleashed, we are all going to be really disappointed.


Well at least we won a game :clap2:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh, you meant Francis. Good. I thought you meant.... nevermind.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Dragon was unleashed an resulted in a victory hmmm..


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Block, you may have just given Steve his new nickname. He is no longer The Franchise or SteveO. He is now The Dragon.

If Steve can score 10 plus per game with 3 or more assists and only 1 turnover per game then I am all for him getting regular PT. The only other thing he could've done in the Denver game was shoot a little better.

Let us not forget that this was Denver so the jury is still out on "The Dragon".


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Denver's not bad, considering we lost to the grizzlies and the lakers. since denver's 9-5 right now, i'd still say they're the better the team even though i know that 6 game losing streak was a fluke.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I kind of expected his shooting to be off since he has played only 2 games. But hell I am all up for him getting minutes if he plays like the way he did.

James is a joke


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I really think our two PGs James & Alston are our weakest links.

Last game we saw Luther's minutes disappear but James & Rafer still got plenty. I didnt undertstand that.

Luther is the best spot up shooter we have. 

Frankly I think the minutes shared between Rafer, James & Francis should equal upto 48 minutes exactly no more no less.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

looks like adelman reads these forums


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Block said:


> looks like adelman reads these forums


if he read these forums, he would be getting yao the ball more in the post instead of saying we do it too much


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I think his comment about Yao getting to many touches was more about relying on him to much to score and everyone else standing around doing nothing on the offensive end.

The point was if everyone else was involved in the offense and producing that Yao would get less touches because the scoring would be a little more even.

I might be wrong on this and Rick didn't exactly break it down the way I am trying to say it.

Sticking to the thread topic, "The Dragon" had another decent game against the clippers in very limited minutes.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

"The Dragon" is such a bad fit for Francis.

"The Dino" is probably more fitting because: 

1. He's old 
2. Dinosaur is Western equivalent of dragon


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> "The Dragon" is such a bad fit for Francis.
> 
> "The Dino" is probably more fitting because:
> 
> ...


Dragons have their place in western culture as well.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> Dragons have their place in western culture as well.


Absolutely! I am a huge fan of D&D.

However, when you refer to one of Yao's teammate as dragon..... D&D doesn't come up in my head. :biggrin:


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Y&T&D. Sounds like a name for a Chinese cheap textile factory.


----------

